# Captial Gains - Selling Cottage, Buying Another



## sternummang (Feb 5, 2010)

I have a cottage that I'm planning on eventually selling. I understand that because it's not my primary residence, that if I sell I will have to pay capital gains. What if I sell my cottage then buy another cottage, do I still have to pay capital gains? Is there a time limit in between sales?

Thanks!


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

It does not matter if you buy something else. You must pay capital gains appicable at the disposition of the property. Please discuss the technical details and requirements with your/a tax accountant.


----------

